# Our Dinner Tonite



## Green Hornet (Jun 6, 2007)

About a 2 lb Tri tip and some yellow squash grilled on the Weber gasser. For dessert I had a grilled banana and apple with some Breyers vanilla and Hershey dark syrup. :P


----------



## Griff (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow, what a meal. What's the white stuff on the bananas on the grill?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 6, 2007)

Squeezable margirine on them and the apple, and some brown sugar on both.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 6, 2007)

GH, I had tri tip tonight also! I'm looking forward to the left overs for lunch tomorrow! I've gotta try those grilled bananas!


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2007)

That makes me want to try a grilled version of Bananas Foster.  Ya-umm-ey.


----------



## john a (Jun 7, 2007)

Beef, that's what's for dinner!!! Looks great GH.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2007)

Outstanding GH!!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

Dang that hunk of meat is done perfectly.   Think I will do grilled squash tonight.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 7, 2007)

Great job GH..


----------



## knine (Jun 7, 2007)

me hungry now ! nice grub GH


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 7, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> That makes me want to try a grilled version of Bananas Foster.  Ya-umm-ey.



Now You talkin, I was thinkin the same thing. Looks fine GH


----------

